# Chicago shipping conference call Jan 5 2012



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

I got in on the GLMRIS conference call regarding how much shipping traffic there is going thru Chicago (CAWS). GLMRIS was taking questions and comments. Most was pony show stuff, we're looking into this or that etc... They seemed reluctant to add any research to thier schedule, as they were pressed to stay on schedule for 2015! One fact is the electric barriers costs $22,727 dollars a DAY to operate, if they add bubbles, lights etc.. this cost will increase. Any thing but separation means every taxpayer in the U.S. is stuck paying for this forever, whether or not you are affected by whatever commodities are shipped thru Chicago. This cost is for only one spot Asian carp can get thru, barriers regardless of type can only provide control such as it is, in one spot, and does not reduce invasive species populations. Separation with a screened flood gate, eliminates the "barrier" cost, then all you need to do is have a barge unloading station, and figure out the logistics for Chicago. One gentleman asked how much stuff was already being loaded on trucks, they didn't know. Some say closing the canal would raise costs, we are all already paying extra for the goods shipped thru Chicago, whether we like it or not, and whether you fish or not. You can post comments/questions on the GLMRIS website.


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

I participated in the GLMRIS conference call Jan 10th regarding ANS controls. Regardless of whatever plans they come up with, we still have to wait until 2015 maybe 2016 to find out, and GLMRIS will only make recomendations to congress at that time, they have no power to enforce whatever plan they got. Non-binding, advisory expensive road to nowhere. We have an Asian Carp/invasive species problem now, we will have a much bigger one in 2015/16, barriers will stop nothing.


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Asian Carp meeting Portage Indianna, Jan. 12th. Standard blah blah, working hard etc... Key points to ponder. Most of the plans/actions are 5 year research plans. They will build a 4th barrier in Chicago, first 3 cost $75 million so far, (sound like they're planning to close the canal or have faith in the barriers to you?) The carp have plenty of food here, they can eat muck. They spawn at 65 degrees, spawn more with high water, but spawned with low water as well. The feds have video of common carp trying to hop over the Eagle marsh chain link fence barrier, from both sides. ( Silver carp fly, not hop) ray guns, cannons etc.... still 5 years of study. If the Asian Carp continue to double every year, how many will we have in 5 years? They just released Asian Carp will do well in lake Erie. They will do just as well in Lake Michigan. Lake Michigan is the safest place in the world, for any invasive species, including the Asian Carp.


----------



## rockman (Feb 28, 2001)

There is another type of electrical barrier on the market that is much cheaper to install and operate and it is safer but they have so much invested in the current systems that they seem reluctant to to change or try something different.


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Barriers regardless of type or cost, are a forever cost, in Minnesota they admit the barrier will just deflect the Asian carp west. How is this a good thing? We don't want them. you can have them, pass it on? Forgive me but Asian Carp ray guns and underwater Goby cannons, pretty much tears it for me. Rivers full of strobe lights and noise makers? Ridiculous, doesn't seem to be strong enough. Band-aids is kinda mild as well. This isn't about how stupid we think they are, it's about how stupid they think we are!


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

Alright fellas, since it's now out in the media, I can share. Please google (Biotic-resistance: native predators structure invasive zebra mussels) if you google you'll find several studies, where native predators can control invasive species, including the mussels and Asian carp. The principle is the same. Perch and walleye are generalist feeders, since we generally have 180 + or- invasive species at any given time, general feeders fit the bill. Numbers is the key. Keep in mind, VHS, PCB, mercury are non issues as they affect all fish, the goal is control/eradication of invasive species.

Also In the Daily Eygyption Jan, 17th, 2012(Asian Carp invade Illinois waterways) Jim Garvey fed team, makes some statements/excuses, "They grow so rapidly it's hard for any predator or predatory fish to control them UNLESS they're abundantly present" "It's very expensive to produce enough predatory fish to have a control on baby carp" This tells us, we can control Asian carp, the real issue is sufficient numbers and cost, not that it can't be done. We can figure several ways to increase native predators, low cost or free.

You wanted biologists statements here you are. I find it very hard to believe that all these other biologists are lying and only the MDNR is telling the truth. Read for yourself, make up your own mind. The Asian Carp have gotten past several "barriers" already, and we don't have to wait 5 years to restore native fish, we can do it now.


----------



## walranger5 (May 1, 2005)

GLMRIS had another conference call yesterday FEb. 8. Regarding thier asiancarp/invasive species proposed controls. The bad news is they will take the 5 years or more to do thier studies, and they are just in the first phase now. There is no good news. You can read the list of controls, and have until Feb. 17th to comment, the most comments so far closure of the Chicago canal. It was pointed out the general public believes closing the canal, will keep the lakes safe forever, from the Asian Carp. This is not the true.
Google GLMRIS, read for yourself, add your comment.


----------

